# kde 4.1.3 i NS zamiast update

## m1k0

Przy próbie aktualizacji dostaję coś takiego

 *Quote:*   

> laptok ~ # emerge -av =kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.3-r1
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

to powoduje, że mam same konflikty. Pakiet powinien być w kategorii Update a jest New Slot.

Jak zmienić EBuildy aby był możliwy update zamiast New Slot

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polskie forum (Polish).

KDE 3.5 i 4 instalują się w oddzielnych slotach. Jeśli nie chcesz KDE 3.5 to odinstaluj i będziesz miał zwykły update. Jeśli je chcesz to zapewne nie utworzy Ci kolejnego slotu tylko przeprowadzi update z KDE 4.1.2 na 4.1.3, a KDE 3.5 zostanie obok. Mam nadzieję, że nie zamotałem.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

I chwała za to developerom, bo na Archu jakiś ćwok zwyczajnie wstawił nowe kde  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> I chwała za to developerom, bo na Archu jakiś ćwok zwyczajnie wstawił nowe kde 

   :Laughing:  No to może zaboleć. Moje osobiste odczucie jest takie, że KDE 4.1 jest już używalne, ale to tyle. Do bycia wygodnym i w pełni "produkcyjnym" sporo mu jeszcze brakuje. O ile w domu jadę na 4.1, tak w pracy gdzie mam mieć pewne środowisko wolę 3.5.

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, na którym forum nie spojrzę to narzekają, że niedopracowane, że przesadnie cukierkowe etc  :Wink:  Nie wiem co się tak devveloperzy uparli, żeby tak na siłę wciskać to kde4 do dystrybucji.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Mi akurat jego "cukierkowość" się nawet podoba.  :Wink:  Jednak niestety z niedopracowaniem i brakiem takiej wygody jak w przypadku 3.5 muszę się zgodzić - ale co tam, seria 4 jest jeszcze dość młoda. Ja jestem zatwardziałym fanem KDE i wierzę, że środowisko szybko zostanie dopracowane.

----------

## Yatmai

Ponoć Kde3.1 też takie było, poza tym nie spodziewam się, by tak wielki projekt miał od razu 100% funkcjonalności, nie podoba mi się tylko, że tak usilnie nam to wciskają  :Sad:  (No i  to, że tak drastycznie pozmieniali configi  :Wink:  )

----------

## m1k0

Ja już mam jedną wersję ze slotu 4.1 -> 4.1.2

Teraz chcę 4.1.3 a tu zamiast update mam new slot.

----------

## Robert W.

 *m1k0 wrote:*   

> Ja już mam jedną wersję ze slotu 4.1 -> 4.1.2
> 
> Teraz chcę 4.1.3 a tu zamiast update mam new slot.

 

Myślisz że 4.1.2 nie zupdatuje Ci się do 4.1.3?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *m1k0 wrote:*   Ja już mam jedną wersję ze slotu 4.1 -> 4.1.2
> 
> Teraz chcę 4.1.3 a tu zamiast update mam new slot. 
> 
> Myślisz że 4.1.2 nie zupdatuje Ci się do 4.1.3?

 

A przeczytałeś cały temat czy tylko ostatni post? Bo właśnie koledze to nie działa tak jak powinno. (-;

PS. U mnie update z 4.1.2 do 4.1.3 poszedł bez problemu, ale a) nie mam kde3 b) robiłem to normalnie przez emerge -uDN @world, a nie jakoś dziwnie:

```
laptok ~ # emerge -av =kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.3-r1
```

----------

## SlashBeast

ten NS czasem nie jest dlatego, ze masz kdelibs-3.x? Wydaje mi sie, ze jak mergniesz tą aktualke to zamieni Ci 4.1.2 na 4.1.3.

----------

## Robert W.

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> A przeczytałeś cały temat czy tylko ostatni post? Bo właśnie koledze to nie działa tak jak powinno. (-;

 

Przeczytałem, i nie widzę niczego, co by mogło sugerować że coś jest nie tak jak powinno.

----------

## Riklaunim

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> I chwała za to developerom, bo na Archu jakiś ćwok zwyczajnie wstawił nowe kde 

 

Dzięki bogu jest kdemo3-legacy  :Smile:  chociaż z aktualizacją Pythona do 2.6 też nie było miło, jak połowa zależnych od niego pakietów się wywaliła... Ale wracając do KDE4 to czasami fajnie jest sobie powobblować okienkami  :Very Happy: 

----------

## m1k0

Emerge strasznie chciał abym miał zainstalowane sloty 3.5, 4.1.2 i 4.1.3

Ręcznie usunąłem 4.1.2 a później zainstalowałem 4.1.3.

Jednak problem został 

```
eix net-im/psi

[I] net-im/psi

     Available versions:  0.10-r3 (~)0.10-r4 (~)0.11!t 0.12!t {audacious crypt dbus debug doc extras insecure-patches kernel_linux linguas_ar linguas_bg linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_mk linguas_nl linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ru linguas_se linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sw_TZ linguas_vi linguas_zh spell ssl xscreensaver}

     Installed versions:  0.12!t(18:23:36 7 IX 2008)(crypt dbus kernel_linux spell ssl -debug -doc -xscreensaver)

     Homepage:            http://psi-im.org/

     Description:         Qt4 Jabber client, with Licq-like interface

```

Eix pokazuje, że mam problemy ( !t ) w bardzo wielu pakietach a ja nie wiem jak to zjeść...

----------

